
In Sweden's First unstaffed food shop, all you need is a phone - imartin2k
http://phys.org/news/2016-02-sweden-1st-unmanned-food.html
======
dsq
But they need low wage low skill jobs for all those economic migrants, sorry,
refugees. All-automated shops are great for a highly educated, gainfully
employed populace, but to keep those hands busy...

~~~
imartin2k
Well, that is the general challenge of the 21 century.

~~~
dsq
This just debunks the claim that the current influx of welfare claimants into
Europe, especially Sweden, is in toto a net plus for the economy while it is
in fact thinly disguised voter importation.

